

Show HN: BuzzHN – modern alternative of `Show HN` - mobily
http://www.buzzhn.com/

======
mcintyre1994
On mobile the wide permanent sidebar makes it very difficult to use. Android
L/Chrome if that's not immediately reproducible.

~~~
mobily
I know that :) RWD is not done yet

------
ChrisGranger
The tags are a little too iCentric for me as a Windows and Android user, but I
really like the idea and the design. Nice.

~~~
mobily
thanks for the hint Chris, I'm glad you like it :)

------
jnaveen
Are the products going to be rated in the future?

~~~
mobily
there is a lot of space for improvements, and the rating system is one of them

